# O T T E R S



## lostprophet (May 11, 2006)

Yes you guessed it, more Otters  

*CLICK IMAGE FOR HIGH RES*


----------



## LaFoto (May 11, 2006)

What a "rare" theme for your photos 

But all your otter-pics have so far been soooo good, it is always fun to go into your otter-threads and look at your photos. All of them are so PERFECT! Not only are otters just perfect. Your photos are, too!!!

The fourth is nice, two are quite interested in just one particular thing outside the frame, only the middle one just cannot be bothered....


----------



## Mohain (May 11, 2006)

How very cute and well captured pics


----------



## Holly (May 11, 2006)

OOO More cuties!!  Great shots


----------



## Antarctican (May 11, 2006)

Hey, another great series! I like how you got some shots with the otter and his rock. I love watching them when they're swimming on their backs whacking at food with a rock. They are such a funny animal to watch


----------



## lostprophet (May 11, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Hey, another great series! I like how you got some shots with the otter and his rock. I love watching them when they're swimming on their backs whacking at food with a rock. They are such a funny animal to watch


 
They just seem to be obsessed with stones, a bit like me with Otters at the moment  




			
				LaFoto said:
			
		

> What a "rare" theme for your photos


 
you know me too well



			
				Holly said:
			
		

> OOO More cuties!! Great shots


 
check your email Holly, I've sent a few more


----------



## Holly (May 11, 2006)

Got them THANKS!  My kids are giggling and LOOOOVING them!


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (May 11, 2006)

Are you releated to any of these?
The last shot seems to have some likeness as I recall.
What's it going to be next - Goats?  I know you have a fondness for a goat or was that a fancy dress theing?
Nice family album


----------



## macawlvr (May 11, 2006)

I love how the otters entertain themselves with whatever is handy, in this case..rocks. Very nice series.


----------



## lostprophet (May 11, 2006)

FOTO-GRAFFIC said:
			
		

> Are you releated to any of these?
> The last shot seems to have some likeness as I recall.
> What's it going to be next - Goats?  I know you have a fondness for a goat or was that a fancy dress theing?
> Nice family album


Now Ray its comments like that that make me think you no longer want a discount in my camera shop. And you know full well its only talking goats I like. Speaking of which, Hoppy is going to get a complex over this goat thing. HAHAHA


----------



## Hoppy (May 11, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> Now Ray its comments like that that make me think you no longer want a discount in my camera shop. And you know full well its only talking goats I like. *Speaking of which, Hoppy is going to get a complex over this goat thing. HAHAHA*


 
I'm loving all the attention.
I think I'm going to have to post some shots of Barbery Goats.
 Everyone else on this forum are going to wonder what the heck we are on about


----------



## lostprophet (May 11, 2006)

Holly said:
			
		

> My kids are giggling and LOOOOVING them!



Who needs a Pulitzer Prize when you can have children giggling at your photos


----------



## sweet_daisy (May 11, 2006)

this are cute animals, nice captures too!! i like the 1st and 3rd shots.... the last one looks like his praying. so cute!!


----------



## lostprophet (May 12, 2006)

Hoppy said:
			
		

> I'm loving all the attention.
> I think I'm going to have to post some shots of Barbery Goats.
> Everyone else on this forum are going to wonder what the heck we are on about


 
I think they all wonder what I'm on about most days as it is :Joker:


----------



## Rob (May 12, 2006)

Nice otters - wonder if the forum traffic will go mental again?


Rob


----------



## Mohain (May 12, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Nice otters - wonder if the forum traffic will go mental again?


 
That thread was linked in last weeks Popbitch email! That'll explian the 17k hits!

(For those that dont know popbitch is a UK 'celeb gossip' site, I wont post a link as it's really not work safe).


----------



## lostprophet (May 12, 2006)

Mohain said:
			
		

> UK 'celeb gossip' site


 
You mean celebs are looking at TPF ?


----------



## Mohain (May 12, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> You mean celebs are looking at TPF ?


 
I ment gossip about celebs, e.g. "I saw posh at Selfridges last week" or "duncan from blue has a big mole on his ass" etc. I dont think the celebs themselves gossip. They might, who knows ...?


----------



## Chiller (May 12, 2006)

Wow....these are brilliant.  Nicely done. !!!


----------



## lostprophet (May 12, 2006)

Mohain said:
			
		

> "duncan from blue has a big mole on his ass"


 
OMG when did this happen ?


----------



## melcooney (May 12, 2006)

Nice series, as always 
I really enjoy your posts with these subjects!:thumbup:


----------



## postedpixels (May 13, 2006)

more amazing shots!!!!! Great job..


-aaron

www.postedpixels.com


----------



## lostprophet (May 13, 2006)

melcooney said:
			
		

> Nice series, as always
> I really enjoy your posts with these subjects!:thumbup:


 
Guess I might just have to plan another trip to take a few more hundred shots


----------



## Holly (May 13, 2006)

I am certainly ready to see MORE!


----------



## Hoppy (May 13, 2006)

Get someone to take the shot of them trying to snack on the end of your lens next time, I'd love to see it.


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (May 15, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> Guess I might just have to plan another trip to take a few more hundred shots


 
Oh goodie - another posting of Bloody Otter's - at this rate they will get there own TV show or get a walk on part in Coronation St. No home will complete without one - people will keep them as pets and put them down the front of their trousers at parties - LP you're exploiting Otters for your own ends - you like being called cute - admit it, These people don't know you like I do - look what you did to the Beaver population of Bracknall, or was that Hoppy? I forget you both look alike:hugs:


----------



## the real slim aidy (May 16, 2006)

more great otter pics keep them coming!


----------

